# Which is more difficult to tame? Gold or b&w



## Tyguy35 (Jul 9, 2013)

Hey, I was wondering which one is more difficult to get tamed gold tegu or columbian b&w?


----------



## Tyler137 (Jul 9, 2013)

It depends on the one single tegu you get. Some seem to be a little more calm while others aren't, either way you are going to have to spend time with it everyday to get him to become tame no matter the species. Both of them are about the same difficulty to tame.


----------



## Tyguy35 (Jul 9, 2013)

Ok sounds good. Which one is biggest


----------



## Logie_Bear (Jul 9, 2013)

A Columbian b/w and gold are the same. It's just a name for marketing.


----------



## Tyguy35 (Jul 9, 2013)

So there are the exact same animal just a different colour?


----------



## Logie_Bear (Jul 10, 2013)

From my understanding, all Columbians are Tupinambis teguixin. The color difference is a regional trait in the same way Argentine b/w and chacoans are the same- albeit visually different


----------



## Tyler137 (Jul 10, 2013)

Tyguy35 said:


> So there are the exact same animal just a different colour?


Yes pretty much, so which ever one you thinks look better you should choose out of the two..


----------



## Tyguy35 (Jul 10, 2013)

Ok thanks


----------



## Kyle Trent (Jul 11, 2013)

I just got my first tegu, he is a Columbian that is about 18 inches long and has never been handled or anything just feed. He has bitten me a few times a couple of which I had to get stitches. Is there anyway that I can work with him best, when I actually have him in my hands he is fine just when I get him out of his enclosure that is when the fight is on. Please help


----------



## Tyguy35 (Jul 11, 2013)

Your probably better off posting a thread it will get seen faster.


----------

